# Looking for Neutered Male rat (within MD, PA, NJ areas)



## zieo92 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have an intact female rat who has been alone for a couple of months and we are looking for a companion for her. We are willing to travel within reason to pick up a neutered male rat. Orbit is a little over 1 year old, so preferably her new friend would be of a similar age. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

That's quite the general area haha!
Try petfinder.com
There are some neutered males on there in the states you mentioned, such as:
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30491337/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30490878/
Sometimes you have to click the pet and see the profile (when you are searching) to see if they are neutered.


----------



## zieo92 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just mentioned those states since my roommate and I both have friends and family in those states so it wouldn't be a big deal to travel a couple hours to pick up a rat. I do check petfinder often, and from my search those are the only neutered males in the area. We are considering them, but I want to keep my options open! Thanks for checking though


----------

